# Easton EA90 Aero 9 speed?



## vetboy

I'm thinking about getting some Easton EA90 aeros but I have dura-ace 9 speed set-up. Does anyone know if newer wheelsets are still available with 9 speed hubs? Is this an option or would I be stuck upgrading to 10 speed?

Joe


----------



## CleavesF

9spd and 10spd hubs are the same. 

Shimano came out with a 10spd proprietary but it never caught on for obvious reasons. 

If you buy these wheels, they'll work when you upgrade to 10spd with no freehub upgrade needed.


----------



## mh3

Better check the model. Some Easton wheels do indeed have the Dura Ace spec, 10 speed only freehub. Fulcrum and Campy also have some wheels using the HG 10, (10 speed only), cassette. They did catch on.


----------



## CleavesF

WAHT! I thought they canned it after people realized there were really no improvements to the hub other than locking out 8 and 9 speeders. 

unbelievable.


----------



## mh3

The DA 10 pattern probably won't last long on the prebuilts either. Now they're starting to offer versions with SRAM compatible bodies as well. Probably just the old Shimano pattern, but I'm not absolutely certain. It doesn't really seem cost effective for them to produce 2 separate bodies for DA and SRAM when the old pattern will work just fine. The DA 10 idea was a cheap way to lengthen the lifespan of an aluminum freehub body, but it was tough sell from a compatability standpoint.


----------



## vetboy

I think I have found the answer to my own question. The Easton site says the new EA90's are "shimano, campy and sram 8/9/10 compatible" - looks like I'm in business.


----------



## edmundtan

mh3 said:


> The DA 10 pattern probably won't last long on the prebuilts either. Now they're starting to offer versions with SRAM compatible bodies as well. Probably just the old Shimano pattern, but I'm not absolutely certain. It doesn't really seem cost effective for them to produce 2 separate bodies for DA and SRAM when the old pattern will work just fine. The DA 10 idea was a cheap way to lengthen the lifespan of an aluminum freehub body, but it was tough sell from a compatability standpoint.


that

Sadly, that may be correct. The older 9-speed spline pattern is too shallow and caused gouging problems with freewheel bodies that are made with softer alloys. 

If I was committed to a 10-speed Shimano groupset, I will definitely prefer the newer (deeper) spline pattern for the freewheel body.


----------



## Roadrider22

The 2008 EA90 Aeros are shipped with a Shimano 10 speed only hub unless special ordered with a 9/10 Shimano hub. Extra hubs to convert are $75 shipped from Easton. So if you are running 9 speed Shimano or Sram you MUST have the 9/10 Shimano hub.


----------



## vetboy

Thanks Roadrider - you've raised another question I have been thinking about. I like the look of the new sram red brifters - would a sram 10spd cassette work on my current shimano 9 speed hub? In any case, my goal is to have a second set of wheels and I want both to be compatible with my shifters (whether I stay with DA 9 spd or go for the new red 10spd). Its appears to me that if I order the new eastons with shimano 9/10, I should be good either way.

Joe


----------



## Roadrider22

Yes, you would be alright. Sram is only compatable with Shimano 9/10 speed hubs. It will not fit the new Shimano 10 speed only hubs.


----------

